# Fence to help protect sunflower field



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jun 7, 2015)

Would like some input on effective electric fence patterns- dimensions for keeping deer & hogs out of field. I'm thinking maybe some of you have figured out what's effective & hopefully not very complicated. Hogs root`n in the field & deer eat the sunflowers


----------



## kingdawg (Jun 7, 2015)

Goggle Gallagher fence system. I've been putting one around our dove field for several years and have great success with it...


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jun 7, 2015)

kingdawg said:


> Goggle Gallagher fence system. I've been putting one around our dove field for several years and have great success with it...



Thanks for your input; I'll check on that.


----------



## GLS (Jun 7, 2015)

This 3 wire set up keeps deer out.  Surprisingly, the two outer wires are only about 2' up, but are about 5-6' apart.  A marine battery with solar charger keeps it going.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jun 8, 2015)

GLS said:


> This 3 wire set up keeps deer out.  Surprisingly, the two outer wires are only about 2' up, but are about 5-6' apart.  A marine battery with solar charger keeps it going.



GLS, Thanks for your reply. That sure looks like a good setup.


----------



## GLS (Jun 8, 2015)

Here's another set-up.  It's taller and broader.  Powered by marine battery and solar charger.  It's off in photo as I'm running my Britts.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jun 8, 2015)

I used to know a farmer that would round up human hair from all the barber shops in town, then scatter it around the edges of his fields to keep the deer away.... he swore by it.  Not sure how it would do with hogs though....


----------



## GLS (Jun 8, 2015)

Milorganite, human air all help somewhat, but with the money it takes to plant a sunflower field and the consequences of one chomp by a deer at the top of the plant, nothing works better than electricity.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for all replies, yeah them sunflowers are expensive to grow.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 9, 2015)

Here's Gallagher's design, I've had really good success with it.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jun 9, 2015)

C.Killmaster said:


> Here's Gallagher's design, I've had really good success with it.



Thanks Killmaster.


----------



## jakebuddy (Jun 9, 2015)

Google deer and hog mega fence put one up every year and works great


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jun 11, 2015)

jakebuddy said:


> Google deer and hog mega fence put one up every year and works great



OK, Thanks.


----------



## Timberdoodle (Aug 15, 2015)

Great info!


----------

